

Poll: Americans Turn On Snowden, Majority Supports Criminal Charges - 1337biz
http://livewire.talkingpointsmemo.com/entry/poll-americans-turn-on-snowden-majority-supports-criminal

======
drpgq
I've thought about Snowden that he did more of a service for people in other
countries. I mean people should assume that big US internet companies are
sharing data, but to have it that obvious is useful information and not
healthy for those companies.

~~~
Torkild
People had plenty of prior evidence to fear mass surveillance, but even with
these new leaks, most Americans still do not really care. "Nobody can look
over my shoulder, the mullet blocks their view."

